# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Cần sửa máy in UV Tàu

## MIUANHTU1

Chúng em in ốp điện thoại nên mua con máy in chế này của tàu : Byc168-2.3 Uv printer
nó chế từ epson 1390 sang. Hôm nay đang in thì nó hỏng ( nó cứ kêu tạch tạch như kiểu kẹt gì thôi)
Bác nào biết ai sửa được bảo em với ạ.
Tiện thể bác nào biết mua máy in này ở đâu bảo em với!!!

----------


## kevinpham

Liên hệ mình 097.688.1203 hoặc cho mình số điện thoại

----------

